# Grillhütte oder Blockhaus gesucht ???



## thto (7. April 2003)

Hi,

meine Arbeitskollegin heiratet im Sommer auf dem Feldberg und sucht verzweifelt eine große Blockhütte mit Toiletten oder Vereinsheim zum Mieten mit Grillplatz für Ihre Feier ? wäre Klasse wenn von Euch jemand einen Tip hätte oder vielleicht sogar einen Ansprechpartner ?

Gruß an Alle die am Sonntag auch am Fuchstanz die Erbsensuppe gelöffelt haben )

TT


----------



## darkdesigner (8. April 2003)

Tip 1: Hundeverein Neu-Anspach, große Hütte, sind halt 10 Minuten Autofahrt vom Feldbergplateau
Ansprechpartner kann ich ausfindig machen.

Tip 2: Gemeindeverwaltung Schmitten nach Adressen von den Vereinen fragen, z.B.: SpVgg Hattstein oder TC Reifenberg

Meld Dich wenns noch Aktuell ist,
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (8. April 2003)

Ja super vielen Dank ist brandkaktuell  kannst Du mir die Tel. bitte bitte geben.... ???? 

noch ne kurze Frage ich fahr den Stumpjumper 02 ist es bei Dir auch schon vorgekommen, daß sich ne Schraube neben dem Tretlager rausgedreht hat ?

Danke Danke DAnke

TT


----------



## darkdesigner (8. April 2003)

Ne zum Glück fahr ich ja ein 01`er , ich hab nur totale Probs mit der linken Pedale. Ständig dreht die sich locker, bzw. die Cleats, wurde auch schon ausgetauscht, hat aber nur bedingt Besserung gebracht. Aber wenn Du so ein Ärger damit hast, ab 2002 gibt es ja eine gesetzlich 2 Jahreshaftung durch den Verkäufer. Hingehen einschicken und 6 Wochen warten, ist zwar ärgerlich aber Dein Händler kann bestimmt Ersatzmaterial oder Leihbike rausrücken.
Die Telnummer kommt per PM sobald ich sie habe,
dd


----------



## Madam (23. Februar 2005)

thto schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> meine Arbeitskollegin heiratet im Sommer auf dem Feldberg und sucht verzweifelt eine große Blockhütte mit Toiletten oder Vereinsheim zum Mieten mit Grillplatz für Ihre Feier ? wäre Klasse wenn von Euch jemand einen Tip hätte oder vielleicht sogar einen Ansprechpartner ?
> 
> ...


Hallo... 
wir suchen dringend nach eine Grillhütte.. du hast schon infotmation bekommen?! kannst du mir auch was empfehlen? bitte... ich finde bis jetzt leider nichts
danke...


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2005)

die jugendherberge in ober*oder*unter-reifenberg vermieten eine in der nähe liegende hütte an gruppen ... kenn die aber selbst nur von außen

taunatours  auch in oberreifenberg ist auch sehr nett   

viel spass


----------



## darkdesigner (28. Februar 2005)

My God, 

der Threat ist fast zwei Jahre alt, die Nummer von der Hütte in Neu-Anspach hab ich leider nicht mehr, aber einfach mal bei der Gemeindeverwaltung Neu-Anspach anrufen und fragen. Rufnummer ist: (0 60 81) 10 25 - 0
Die Hütte war entweder vom Schützen- oder Hundeverein.

Viel Spaß,
dd


----------

